# Can I put a spar varnish over a lacquer finish?



## WNDAU (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a table I want to be able to move outside by the grill that is just sitting in my garage.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The short answer is yes, but if it's a box store spar you will be gaining very little in terms of finish life and durability (IMHO).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 












 







.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are looking for an exterior finish you will need to strip the lacquer off first. Lacquer is not made for exterior use and just putting a spar varnish over it won't change that. (If you take it inside when it rains and store inside when it snows it will last for a while.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with Rick. The finish fails at the surface of the wood, so once the bond between the lacquer and the wood fails, you're toast. 
The best thing I've seen to protect a finish outdoors is a cover.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The reason it wont work is a spar is formulated to be elastic to expand and contract with the weather so it doesn't flake off. A lacquer is too brittle to expand and contract with the wood movement from the temperature extremes of being outdoors. The lacquer will flake off taking the spar varnish with it. The lacquer would need to be stripped off first. If your table is made out of red oak or veneered it wouldn't work anyway. Eventually water will get to the wood making red oak turn black or if it is veneer the water would lift the veneer.


----------



## WNDAU (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Been a long time lurker/admirer of the members work here. Decided I'd better check in with you guys before doing something foolish.


----------

